
Ironclad (YC S15) raises $23M led by Sequoia - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/30/ironclad-raises-24-million-in-funding-round-led-by-sequoia.html
======
mooreds
> Ironclad isn't trying to displace lawyers, but it can at least help
> companies cut the cost of its bills.

How is this software doing anything other than displacing lawyers? Now, it
isn't displacing senior lawyers, but associates?

I don't blame them for the messaging but anyone coming out of law school
should be aware of this.

The other factor is when you make something cheaper (drafting and signing of
contracts) you get more of it. I wonder how that will appear.

~~~
vl
As far as I understand, they are mostly displacing paralegals and assistants,
not lawyers. Lawyer still will have to do bunch of supervision, but software
will do the drafting work instead of paralegal, and manage workflow instead of
assistant.

~~~
mooreds
Fair enough. They are pretty clear they aren't a replacement for a lawyer on
their website, so it looks like I misread the situation.

------
jayjay71
Congrats to Jason and Cai! I don't know how much their product/service has
changed, but I remember it making my life so much easier when I was raising
money for my company.

------
jelling
Good for them. But can anyone tell me how this is different than BPM plus
Hellosign? Helloworks is heading in this direction and my company does similar
workflow internally.

